# Free HD DVDs



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a happy camper! My five free HD DVD movies from when I bought my player back in April just showed up today! 

I heard people are starting to get them, so anyone that has been waiting, you should be getting them soon.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

That is good news. I think I sent my rebate form in May and haven't received them yet. I did call Toshiba back in June but they didn't have it recorded in their system yet, which is a bit worrying. But, I decided I would give them the full 9-10 weeks or whatever before bugging them again.


Mitch


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

wow, it's taken this long? I had given up. I am glad to hear it's really happening.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I just called Toshiba about my rebate status and was told it was processed and in the "ready" state which means it should ship any day now. Although he did say I should allow 3-4 weeks for delivery! I'm still happy that the rebate was received and processed. I was a bit concerned that it had fallen through a crack somewhere when I had called in June and they didn't have a record of it.

BTW, the number to call is: 1-800-405-7520.


Mitch


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just got mine a few days ago.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Ugh. I just received a postcard from Toshiba today indicating their suppliers are backordered or something like that and that I won't receive my DVDs until Sept 15 - or they'll ship Sept 15. Regardless, I'm a bit bummed.


Mitch


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I mailed in the card two weeks ago, so I won't start holding my breath for a while.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

One thing about my 'freebies', three of the five cases are damaged. It looks like someone was cutting the cardboard box open and went too deep with the blade. These are pretty big gouges too, right through the back of the DVD cover. The discs are fine, but three of five damaged didn't impress me that much. Still... they were free so I'm not complaining too much.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, the postcard I received was a lie. I received the DVDs today. 
I sent in the rebate in early June, I believe.

Mitch


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Mitch were any of the cases damaged? Just curious.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes. The two Universal titles had the UPC code scratched. The Warner and Paramount discs were unscathed. 


Mitch


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine weren't just scratched, they had deep gouges in the case, like someone was a little overjealous with a razor knife when unpacking. Luckily the discs themselves weren't damaged. Who knows how long it would take for replacements!


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Just a normal punch out practice to prevent the discs from being sold at full retail price. Been going on since at least the 1960's. I used to setup and run student government sales of punchout vinyl LP's during the early '70s in college.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting, I never knew that.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, "scratch" is an undestatement. It looked like the package was gouged with a key. But, as mentioned, I assume it's just to keep us from getting a refund for the DVDs. Apparently Warner and Paramount aren't as concerned about this.


Mitch




wbassett said:


> Mine weren't just scratched, they had deep gouges in the case, like someone was a little overjealous with a razor knife when unpacking. Luckily the discs themselves weren't damaged. Who knows how long it would take for replacements!


----------

